# 10inch punch audiophile



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

does anybody know how many watts a 10inch rockford fosgate punch audio files puts out? i bought a pair but i dont no how many watts they are and im not having any luck finding out online...


----------



## jbird96blazer (Dec 6, 2009)

if it is the one i am thinking of they r only like 400 watts do u have a pic of them


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q99/bre...audiophiles.jpg

those arnt mine but there the same exact ones


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Dang...those look to be in really good shape for their age.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

very cool


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

150 watts rms

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/library/dat...-410_810-ts.pdf


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

i discovered that chart a few days ago and i thought for some reason 150 (PE) was 150 peak but i guess i was wrong...thanks


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

seal them in like 1.2 and they are very nice and mellow its a listening sub gets low and clean not to loud..i had some 12.s real nice they took 400 clean watts a piece easy..


----------

